# In-wall humidor pix\experiences



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Greetings - I am entertaining the idea of an in-wall humidor project for my man cave and looking for pictures and gotchas from folks here.

I see challenges as size limits (between studs) and running power for lighting and active humidification. All thoughts are welcome.

jp


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I would think there is too many risks involved to make it worth the effort.

NO offense here, just thinking out loud a little as to how you could do it.

In this an interior wall or exterior?

Exterior you run the risk of major temperature fluctuations not to mention water damage from a roof leak of water getting in around a window. You don't always see water on the inside wall but you often find water stains between studs. Maybe that is more common up here in the colder climates where ice brings havoc every winter.

An interior wall may solve this but you would still have size constraints with standard construction 3 1/2 inch stud depth, sheetrock, trim and you are still looking a a maximum of 5-6 inches and that's before you add the thickness of the material you use. Even if you used 2x6 studs I wouldn't think it would be deep enough.

Maybe find (or build) a nice cabinet and then build a nice shelf to set it on instead (you can always trim around it to make it match whatever trim is on the wall itself).


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are awesome comments, thank you. I was thinking about a contained box, like a medicine cabinet which I would slide in between the studs. I can see where the depth would limit the functionality like you mention - I think you would need space on the other side, as in an in-wall fish tank build.

I also have a part of my cave which is against the stair closet, so could leverage that for extra depth.

A corner cabinet might be a better idea, especially since I could take it with me to the next house.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems like it would be similar to a brick BBQ pit. Seems like a super cool idea, but in reality it reduces agility, and ties you permanently to any bad decision/overlooked scenario during the planning phase. Every single person I know who has made a brick/stone fire pit for BBQing has regretted it later on down the road for one reason or another. Impressive to guests, but ultimately less-than-practical.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Same thing with in-wall fish tanks!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

You also have to think of resale when you do something like this. Chances are any buys won't appreciate a built in the wall humidor like you would.

I'm not saying it isn't a cool idea, because it totally is, but making this thing 14 wide and roughly 3 inches deep is going to be less than ideal. If you were to do something like this, I would suggest building it through into a closet so you make it a reasonable depth.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I would agree for me I wouldn't want a built in humi. But if that is what you want then that is great. If you are looking to get more space and you have a closet you can go into this will help out tremendously with depth. As far as width goes, if you have a little knowledge about wall construction you can really make it as wide as you want. If it is a load bearing wall be careful what you cut, you might have to put a 2x10 header in the wall to distribute the load. If it is non load bearing (isn't designed to support trusses or joists) then cut away. Usually all exterior walls are load bearing and interiors will go down the middle of the house to help support joists half way.


----------



## thisguy8475 (May 21, 2011)

I stumbled onto this site while researching for my own in wall humidor/wine rack project. Here is my two cents/the plan for my own humidor. 

The basic idea here is to maintain resale value and keep the humidor for myself if/when I move. First step is to build the humidor/ wine rack unit to my desired size (the overall dimensions on mine are 35"h X 37"w X 16"d), then build a nice, finished open ended box with the interior dimensions 1/8" larger than the exterior dimensions of your humidor. Next, extend the depth on a 4ft interior wall separating our kitchen and dining room to 18in and insert/attach the larger box, finishing it with trim. Then insert the wine rack and voila. I don't plan on attaching the unit to the shell for fear of marring the wood ( it should be a problem unless you have earthquakes). The purpose of the finished shell is to give the ability to pull the humidor unit and put in a few shelves to create an in wall book shelf without having to rip the wall apart or do too much finishing work while you're focusing on moving.

I am still in the process of making the blueprints, but this is the general approach to the project. Hope this gives you some kind of idea/inspiration.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

i like the idea of a corner unit you mentioned, that way you can take it with you when you do decide to move.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar.com - updated in wall humidor-
:rockon:


----------

